# moving to the middle east



## Machina (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi, I'm looking to move to the Middle East with my partner and 2 x children. My partner and I are not married - will this be a problem in gaining residency in countries such as UAE, Qatar , Saudi etc? Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Machina said:


> Hi, I'm looking to move to the Middle East with my partner and 2 x children. My partner and I are not married - will this be a problem in gaining residency in countries such as UAE, Qatar , Saudi etc? Thanks


Hi,
Yes - that will be a big problem for you.
It is illegal for unmarried couples to co-habit.
It is even more complicated if you have children - as to get them visas you need to supply attested copies of their birth certificates along with an attested copy of your marriage certificate. Without these - they won't get residence visas.
Without residence visas - they won't be able to get school places.
This region is not suitable for unmarried families.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Machina (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi Steve, 
Thanks for your advice, and it seems pretty cut & dried in regard to this issue! 
So,…impossible unless i make her an honest woman….?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Machina said:


> Hi Steve,
> Thanks for your advice, and it seems pretty cut & dried in regard to this issue!
> So,…impossible unless i make her an honest woman….?


Hi,
Yes that is the case.
And just remember - what is the definition of a bachelor?

Someone who doesn't make the same mistake once!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Machina (Jun 10, 2015)

haha…thanks Steve.


----------

